# Psychotic?



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

I've read the descriptions of depersonalisation here and elsewhere and it fits what I'm experiencing exactly. But I've been diagnosed as psychotic. I'm sure that others amongst you have had the same happen to them.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm getting so worried lately hearing about people being diagnosed with a psychotic illness.

Did the person who diagnose you know anything about DP? Because if not, it is easy to be misdiagnosed.

Like I think were crazy in our own little way but not like psychotic crazy.

Are you hearing voices, seeing things that aren't really there, have any odd beliefs or delusions? If not it wouldn't make sense that you would be diagnosed as psychotic, especially when your reality remains intact.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

thats because 1. dr's dont know a whole hell of a lot about dissociation, and 2, if you dont have the right words trying to describe it can sound "psychotic", have you asked that dr about dissociation? have you talked to them about it being a possibility or is this just what they gave you?


----------



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

I've seen three psychiatrists at the same place and they all think I'm psychotic. My beliefs, or more lack of belief, would seem pretty extreme to most people. I'm very misanthropic and nihilistic.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

dimjim said:


> I've seen three psychiatrists at the same place and they all think I'm psychotic. My beliefs, or more lack of belief, would seem pretty extreme to most people. I'm very misanthropic and nihilistic.


K so I searched up nihilistic delusions. From my understanding it is the belief that everything including self doesn't not exist and a sense of unreality. Ok now heres the thing with DP...we know everything exist, we know everythings fine and nothing has changed....what we do know is that are perception is just fucked and it skews how we perceive reality.

It's a very touchy subject so theres a big difference if you told the doctor nothings real rather than nothing "appears real".

Aside from that are you aware of any hallucinations? If not you've more than likely been misdiagnosed.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you get in with a psychologist. ,they may be more open to dissociation , otherwise can. You get in with a psychiatrist who's from another office, who might have a difere. View of things? Last stand, go and buy a copy of feeling unreal and tell them you need a DES and the SCID D


----------



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

Thing is that I get disability because of my psychotic disorder if my diagnosis changes I won't have anything to live on.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm on disability with a dissociative disorder dx, a change in dx shouldn't change your benfefits


----------



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

What country are you in if you don't mind my asking?


----------

